# Should I have my 3 year old rabbit neutered?



## Guybrush (Mar 26, 2010)

As some of you may have read from my previous thread, I have recently acquired a three year old rabbit, Bailey, and a year old guinea pig. For some reason the previous owners hadn't thought to get the rabbit neutered (not sure about the guinea pig yet - seems hard to tell!) so I am in two minds about whether to have this done.

I'm aware that it would've been a wise idea for Bailey to have had the snip a while ago and frankly I'm both surprised and disappointed that this hasn't happened. Anyway, I'm a bit concerned that, whilst neutering is always advisable (unless there are breeding plans), there may be some adverse effects if Bailey was to undergo it this late on. Any opinions?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

3 years isn't too old to be neutered. Many rescues neuter their rabbits up to 6 years old. After that, it's really personal opinion on whether you put the animal through it or not. I think you should neuter.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Id have him neutered and get him a neutered doe companion. Hes not in with the g.pig is he?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Id have him neutered and get him a neutered doe companion. Hes not in with the g.pig is he?


the rabbit and guineapig are housed together. heres a previous thread about the situation:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/93904-guinea-pig-rabbit-plan.html


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont think it would be dangerous to have him done. however this will sever the bond with the gpig. Although not advisable, I can completely understand the depth of companionship these 2 have.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> the rabbit and guineapig are housed together. heres a previous thread about the situation:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/93904-guinea-pig-rabbit-plan.html


 There is NO reason to keep them together.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

crofty said:


> There is NO reason to keep them together.


I agree


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would have him neutered. If the guinea is a female he will most likely be bothering her (I had one who wouldn't leave the GP alone, humping!).

3 isn't really old when it comes to bunnies, he should be fine


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I would have him neutered. If the guinea is a female he will most likely be bothering her (I had one who wouldn't leave the GP alone, humping!).
> 
> 3 isn't really old when it comes to bunnies, he should be fine


Doesnt make a difference what sex the gp is he will hump it what ever even neutered this is why so many end up with fractured pelvis'. Keeping them together is cruel and irresponsible on my opinion.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

crofty said:


> Doesnt make a difference what sex the gp is he will hump it what ever even neutered this is why so many end up with fractured pelvis'. Keeping them together is cruel and irresponsible on my opinion.


Not all of them do, I had a female bun and male pig, the female didn't hump him at all.

I would still recommend the rabbit is neutered.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Not all of them do, I had a female bun and male pig, the female didn't hump him at all.
> 
> I would still recommend the rabbit is neutered.


You cant watch them 24/7 so i dont understand how you can say that?

I recommend they are seperated.


----------

